# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Paco Rodas para ¿"Porque" tan serio? (Blog de Alejandro Revuelta)

## Alejando Revuelta

El gran Paco Rodas para ¿"Porque".. Tan serio? (Blog de Alejandro Revuelta Perez)¡¡ ¿Que decir de Paco?¡¡¡ Unos de los mas grandes de la magia de cerca en España y uno de los mas conocedores de este arte¡ Propietario, además, de el mejor canal de youtube en cuanto a contenidos mágicos que existe en nuestro país.
Check it¡¡¡ ¡ y como diría Paco... OLE Y OLE¡¡¡ Adelanto que uno de los próximos artistas viene como su último trabajo, a fuego lento... ;D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klfg...Gtcw3xjs1pPIpQ

----------

